# Repositioning Suprapubic catheter



## Cuteyr (May 13, 2009)

Can anyone help me on the code for adjustment of malpositioned suprapubic catheter with irrigation of bladder

Thanks


----------



## MLS2 (May 13, 2009)

i'm thinking maybe 51700...do you have a report I could look at?


51700:  Bladder irrigation, simple, lavage and/or instillation


----------



## Cuteyr (May 14, 2009)

Clinical history:Malpositioned suprapubic catheter 
The pt was placed in a supine position and under CT guidance the previously placed catheter was readjusted and placed into the bladder . Approx 20 cc's of warm saline was utilized to irrigate the bladder . The bladder wall is thickened again.
IMP: Successful repositioning of the previously placed suprapubic catheter into the bladder.No complications noted.


----------



## Shirleybala (May 14, 2009)

I also lean towards 51700


----------



## Cuteyr (May 15, 2009)

Are we missing the code for Catheter repositioning????


----------



## Shirleybala (May 15, 2009)

There is no codes for repositioning


----------

